# Are they scared?



## lochsong (Mar 3, 2011)

Just a quick question but have a feeling I may already know the answer.

I have 2 little does who were perfectly happy. Nosey and coming out for some playtime with me and the kids after dinner every day.

Then I got 2 rattie boys (9 weeks old) 4 days ago. There cage is beside the mice. For some reason it didn't cross my mind beforehand but I reckon they are too terrified to come out of their bed. They haven't touched their food and they don't come nosing out when they hear us.

Last night I moved them to a different room overnight and left them to it and their food was all eaten. Must have been starving poor little girls.

So the question is will they need to stay away permenantly from the rats or is it something the will get used to?

I don't know why I didn't think about it before as I know very well that rats are predatory!


----------



## racingmouse (Jan 12, 2011)

They are smelling the rats, so they need to be seperated. Puting them in another room is probably the best idea. I have your girls` mother and she`s as sweet as a nut! Very friendly wee thing. Mice need a routine and probably won`t be all that active until after 9:00pm in the evenings. Rats can be the same, although they can be more active. It`s important that they settle down and are not shifted from one place to another or handled at times when they would normally be sleeping.

Make sure they have two water bottles aswell as the warmer weather is coming in.


----------

